# Boston with Joan Jett



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 11 - Budweiser Stage, Toronto


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets secured


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your kidding? OMG Joan Jett with Boston. Getting tickets today! 

Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

that's a strange combo. both good though.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

both very good. but not worth 540.

i am really sorry, but i just can't get excited about over priced celebs...who haven't actually done anything new since god knows when. i liked them when they were fresh and the ticket prices were reasonable. so..i'll put on an album, one of the pre-best before date albums, crack a beer or two, put my feet where i want, go pottie unhindered...

but if some of the local bands are making a noise down the road, i'll be on it...

you know, it just made me think of something else. new bands literally beg for attention. they are good bands some of them stellar. people wont show up even when its free. because they just dont "know" them. cos they haven't heard of them. like maybe they might waste some of their valuable time on an unknown. i remember when i was young people went for the new and the different and things were hopping. it was great playing in a band for that reason back then. it was great watching too, finding new and different music all over the place. it seems now that people pass up some very good stuff that can be had for very little but they are willing to spend a kings ransom for something they literally have heard 10,000 times or more, the same old same old. things really have changed. i honestly dont get it...

is that too negative? i dont think so, its just my honest opinion.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tickets (still available) through the authorized seller are $40 - $105 - and this head's up was posted before tickets went on sale so in people that wanted them could have the best shot at getting them as possible. Not sure where 540 came into play, but I don't buy from scalpers so what do I know about concert tickets...

I'm sure they sell various VIP packages, but $40 (plus fees) will get you in so not sure that qualifies as unreasonable in this day and age.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

fretboard said:


> Tickets (still available) through the authorized seller are $40 - $105 - and this head's up was posted before tickets went on sale so in people that wanted them could have the best shot at getting them as possible. Not sure where 540 came into play, but I don't buy from scalpers so what do I know about concert tickets...
> 
> I'm sure they sell various VIP packages, but $40 (plus fees) will get you in so not sure that qualifies as unreasonable in this day and age.


i just went to the ticket site. said 40 - 540 i think. up at the top of the page. 540 right down front. section 102...$104 -$539. section 401 (nosebleed)...$40-$122. in the nosebleed...thats unreasonable as it gets. but in this day an age show me whats not unreasonable and priced at the very most the market will bear. i am not saying people shouldn't go. if its what you want, go for it i say. i was merely expressing my opinion on the affair.

edit: really, why would i want to spend fort bucks for the corner of the nosebleed section. go tap on it for your view. at least these days you have the option of seeing just how bad a seat you get for forty bucks. when i was young 2 hours pay would get you drops of sweat from a big name act. i dont make 500/hr. reasonable? lol.

just my opinion once again. the state of the world these days tends to put me in rant mode. i dont cotton to greed.

editk. you have dig a little to find actual prices. its about half what i said. but its still $515 up front. like i said. you could get drops of sweat on you for 2 hours pay back in the day. i dont make 250/hr. no....its not reasonable in my book. its just greed. edit: how did that emoticon get there??? looks good considering...lol... i'll leave it


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not looking to start drama - but you're still looking at the "reseller" prices. Up at the top of the page, beside where you see $40-$540, there is a red (on my computer) section titled "RESALE" - I would guess if you click on that to turn it off, you'll see what the actual Ticketmaster prices are ($40 - $105). Any of the red dots on the ticket map are reseller tickets with reseller prices.

I still see a ticket in the 4th row, awfully close to dead centre for $104.75 + fees.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

dont worry about drama. maybe i'm not seeing everything on this machine. its my dying rescue machine thats running linux. it doesn't do everything right you might say. 

but anyway, even at $104 right under their noses...thats unreasonable. like i said, back when all this was fresh as a daisy you could get sweated on by famous people for 2 hrs pay or less. 2 hrs of teenager pay that is. think about that. lol. you cant do that anymore. its greed. its corporate. think about what these stars would have said about that back in the day. think of what their fans would have said. i think the spirit of rock died quite a while back. its just the way i feel about it. and that makes me look at these old celebs as people that i just dont feel like making any richer. you got to respect myles goodwyn. april wine came into this town the other year and packed the exibition grounds. the usual price of admission at the ex was $7. that night it was $12. $5 bucks to see a very famous act that filled not just the arena but the whole area. april wine...not greedy. i dont mind paying to see april wine. not only that but they deliver. and they do this all over the place. that means a lot to me, you know. the greedy high priced ones?...i can hear them on the radio...free.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

epi 'sildo said:


> both very good. but not worth 540.
> 
> i am really sorry, but i just can't get excited about over priced celebs...who haven't actually done anything new since god knows when. i liked them when they were fresh and the ticket prices were reasonable. so..i'll put on an album, one of the pre-best before date albums, crack a beer or two, put my feet where i want, go pottie unhindered...
> 
> ...


Not at all, I'm with you in the jaded big concert rarely-goer category. 

1) There aren't many artists left on my bucket list.
2) The sound at stadiums & arenas is usually shit.
3) The logistics of getting there.
4) $14 beers
5) Tickets are stupid expensive
6) Ticketmaster fees

As much as I love The Who & the Stones, about 25 years ago I decided that I would never see them in concert. Would much rather sit in my basement & watch a DVD of them in their prime than fork out hundreds for whatever's left of a once-great band. The sound is better, the booze is better, there are no lines for the bathroom & pants are optional.

Buuuut....... I'll brave the bullshit to see an artist that's still relevant play in a small-medium sized venue. Tedeschi Trucks Band at Massey Hall? Rival Sons at the Phoenix? Ben Harper anywhere? In. Maybe even some classic rock acts that still got it (Heart comes to mind) if it's outdoors or in a theatre.

P.S. Since most of the old timers got bad record deals, screwed by their managers, snorted away all the rest of the money & nobody buys albums any more, the only way they can build up that 401k is by hitting the road. I recall being gifted a ticket to see the Eagles about 15 yrs. ago and Glenn Frey's opening line was, "Hi, we're the Eagles. This is called the 'You're still payin' so we're still playin'" tour". At least he was honest about it, they sounded great, played for 3 hours & worked the hits from the various members solo projects into the set list.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

$100 for prime seating in any venue above 3000 seats is fairly cheap today. Bands and management charge the highest fee they believe the public will pay. Based on the popularity of the band. With all due respect, nobody, and I mean nobody is going to pay $100 to see April Wine in it's current configuration. I would cap them at about $40 tops. This show here with Joan Jet and Boston. Well worth the $100


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Joan Jett and Boston without Brad Delp. Hmmm. I'll pass. I love Boston though.


----------



## epi 'sildo (Jan 7, 2017)

GuitarsCanada said:


> $100 for prime seating in any venue above 3000 seats is fairly cheap today. Bands and management charge the highest fee they believe the public will pay. Based on the popularity of the band. With all due respect, nobody, and I mean nobody is going to pay $100 to see April Wine in it's current configuration. I would cap them at about $40 tops. This show here with Joan Jet and Boston. Well worth the $100


like i said...corporate mentality has rock n roll by the short and curlies. and it has for some time. 100 for prime seating is reasonable compared to what? i guess minimum wage should be about 100 an hour now. now i got to agree with you on april wine. but i wouldn't pay 100 to see them in their original configuration either. 12 bucks more like it. like i said...two hours teenage pay got you sweated on by the creme of the crop. so how can you call whats happened to basically everything in our world reasonable. theres nothing reasonable about it. the corporate world seems to have everything by the short a curlies.....but its reasonble....real estate bubbles and concert ticket bubbles really are the same thing. they come from the same basic place/mentality and theres nothing reasonable about any of it. theres nothing sustainable about it either. have you ever stopped to think about whats happened to the bottom tiers of the "music industry" (such as it is) in the last few decades and wondered "why?". the worst of it is concert ticket prices pale in comparison to the fact that young people got a hard time just putting a roof over their heads and a very necessary car in the driveway. sorry dude, but with all due respect theirs nothing reasonable about the situation at all. maybe you and yours are some of the lucky ones but the fact is theres not as much room at the top or in the middle as their used to be. but the bottom seems to be growing quite nicely. me? i can afford a ticket...but i tend to vote with my wallet based on where i came from and not where i am. god knows the polling booth hasn't worked. i see a lot of people, and not just youngsters, who aren't moving up and certainly can't even think about concerts etc. its a damn shame...

anyway...sorry if anyone feels i am raining on their parade. its just the way i feel about the whole situation....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

epi 'sildo said:


> like i said...corporate mentality has rock n roll by the short and curlies. and it has for some time. 100 for prime seating is reasonable compared to what? i guess minimum wage should be about 100 an hour now. now i got to agree with you on april wine. but i wouldn't pay 100 to see them in their original configuration either. 12 bucks more like it. like i said...two hours teenage pay got you sweated on by the creme of the crop. so how can you call whats happened to basically everything in our world reasonable. theres nothing reasonable about it. the corporate world seems to have everything by the short a curlies.....but its reasonble....real estate bubbles and concert ticket bubbles really are the same thing. they come from the same basic place/mentality and theres nothing reasonable about any of it. theres nothing sustainable about it either. have you ever stopped to think about whats happened to the bottom tiers of the "music industry" (such as it is) in the last few decades and wondered "why?". the worst of it is concert ticket prices pale in comparison to the fact that young people got a hard time just putting a roof over their heads and a very necessary car in the driveway. sorry dude, but with all due respect theirs nothing reasonable about the situation at all. maybe you and yours are some of the lucky ones but the fact is theres not as much room at the top or in the middle as their used to be. but the bottom seems to be growing quite nicely. me? i can afford a ticket...but i tend to vote with my wallet based on where i came from and not where i am. god knows the polling booth hasn't worked. i see a lot of people, and not just youngsters, who aren't moving up and certainly can't even think about concerts etc. its a damn shame...
> 
> anyway...sorry if anyone feels i am raining on their parade. its just the way i feel about the whole situation....


The direction the concert industry has taken is very plain to see. All started with the pirating of copyrighted material. As we all know, back in our day a band toured in support of a new album. The concerts were cheap because the target was to get you to buy the album, that's where the money was. It's just been reversed. Who is to blame? Also have to factor in the costs of producing a large show today, it's not cheap. With all things in life, prices are derived by several factors. The economic conditions in the towns and cities they play in, what people are willing to pay etc. The proof is in the pudding, the stadiums and arenas are typically full. Roger Waters toured The Wall for almost 2 years and sold out everywhere he went. Those were an average of $150 or more. As a live music lover I am not thrilled with it and have cut way back on the shows I go to. It is what it is. Ticket prices will be different in different areas. Typically a concert in Buffalo will be cheaper than one in Toronto, even with the exchange sometimes. All based on what they can get away with.

But based on my expeirence, this particular concert with two fairly good acts is pretty cheap at $100


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Joan Jett and Boston without Brad Delp. Hmmm. I'll pass. I love Boston though.


Unfortunately Delp's voice was gone several years before he passed away. I sat through a few of those shows. Tommy DeCarlo does a reasonable job.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Unfortunately Delp's voice was gone several years before he passed away. I sat through a few of those shows. Tommy DeCarlo does a reasonable job.


Yeah I searched some youtube videos and the new singer does sound pretty good. I might consider this concert if I can still get decent enough tickets. Just have to sit through Joan Jett.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great show last night. Joan Jett was surprisingly good as well. Tommy DeCarlo has come a long way since taking over for Delp. He has clearly been taking vocal lessons as well. Much better than he was when he started out with them. The thing with Boston is Scholz wrote the majority of those songs with 4-7 guitar parts and they are hard to pull off live when you have 2 guitars. Last night was I think the 8th maybe 9th time I have seen them going back to 1988. The best show of all of them was about 6-7 years ago, or just before Delp offed himself. He had Fran and Anthony Cosmo, Gary Pihl, Himself and Delp on guitar. That night you truly experienced the wall of guitars and the sound captured on those first 4 albums. Magical.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Great review!

I truly wanted to see them but I would rather go to see Deep Purple, Alice Cooper and Edgar Winter in September!


Sounds like you had a good time!


----------

